# Disabled and applying for ETA: Any worries?



## VictorianGearworks (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!

This is my first post, so I will apologize in advance if it is in the wrong place. I didn't think it belonged in the other visa forum though...

I have a question, please? 

I'm wanting to apply for my ETA visa, and after reading all that on the site about how every visit is logged by the government etc. I don't want to try doing it more than once- and I'm nervous because it says you qualify if you're "in good health"...I've seen the forms to apply for other tourist visas and they have a lot of health questions.

I'm not 'sick' (as in a risk to anyone else) but I'm physically disabled (I receive Social Security benefits here in the States, I can't work.) 

I'm wondering, has anyone with disabilities successfully obtained an ETA visa online? Are there health questions on the application, or questions about income? (I'm afraid they might deem my disability income too low, but I have dear friends there who I would be staying with/will be providing for my needs so it's not like I'd need hotel or anything, and I've already sorted the whole medical insurance thing to be sure I'd be covered just in case.)

Are there questions about income on the online application like for other visas?

Any information that you can share would be most helpful. I want to do this once and do it correctly without any surprises if I can help it. 

I talked to a travel agent here and they said there are no health or income questions on the tourist visa (Up to three months as you know. I'd like to stay there about two) they can obtain for me if I get my airline tickets through them but they don't work with the airline I want to fly. 

So I'm wondering if I should go to another travel agent or if I can just get the visa online myself and then book my own flights as I would for any domestic travel (easier and no fees- I know exactly the flights I want.)

Again, thank you for any help you can give and to the moderators I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place/an inappropriate question.


----------

